# Router bit for phenolic resin



## sweep96 (Apr 18, 2014)

Has anyone cut phenolic resin with a router bit, I only need to cut a small amount of board, thickness 3/8" or 10mm


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

What type of cut and how much? I see some bits labeled solid surface bits for working on materials like Corian and those bits might be better able to handle phenolic but they are in shapes that have to do with countertops. If you are only making a few straight cuts I would just use a regular straight bit(s).


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Fabric phenolics are very resistant to the cutter.
And thickness counts. Large carbide (>3/4 D) faced steel will do it.
Recommend ~1/8/cut with a plunger.
Paper phenolics easier to waste.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Quillman said:


> Fabric phenolics are very resistant to the cutter.
> And thickness counts. Large carbide (>3/4 D) faced steel will do it.
> Recommend ~1/8/cut with a plunger.
> Paper phenolics easier to waste.


Regular bits will work to cut the phenolic but do remember that *any* bit used will dull quickly. You might even notice that the cutting edge will glow bright orange from heat build up because of the abrasive nature of the phenolic material. Good bits last a lot longer than cheap bits because of better quality of the carbide used in manufacturing.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm a tightwad so I would buy a cheap (but well made) bit for the project and save my good ones for wood. I do the same thing with MDF or other abrasive materials. It's cheaper in the long run. Whitesides cost too much to burn up on such materials.


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

I've cut a fair amount of paper, linen, and canvas Micarta over the years. One of the biggest issues, as folks have noted, is that the phenolic tends to heat quickly and burn the fabric/paper substrate. This can leave you with a really messy edge - and the heat damage can migrate a quarter inch or more into the material, making finishing difficult.

Personally, I stay away from the table saw and router for cutting Micarta. I usually opt for a very low speed on my bandsaw, or preferably, use my Jorgenson manual mitre saw...

TedP


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I have cut mill spec fabric phenolic with regular HSS end mills in a mill. I would say you need to slow your router down and cut with a regular carbide edged bit.

Dick


----------

